# 541-000-0000



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Not sure this is the correct forum for this, but is anyone else getting calls that show in caller ID showing only area code and the rest as 0's?


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

I have gotten all zer0's before....maybe 3 or 4 times total. Never answered them. I hardly answer my phone as it is!


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

blockbuster


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I had a call from the Cranston RI police that showed up all funny like that. If you think that it is a telemarketer there is a web-site (use google) where you can enter the number and the web owner has a way to trace the un-listing telemarketing numbers.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

dougchips said:


> I had a call from the Cranston RI police that showed up all funny like that. If you think that it is a telemarketer there is a web-site (use google) where you can enter the number and the web owner has a way to trace the un-listing telemarketing numbers.


I would love to have that website!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

dougchips said:


> If you think that it is a telemarketer there is a web-site (use google) where you can enter the number and the web owner has a way to trace the un-listing telemarketing numbers.


It could be just that, how can the number be traced if id comes up with area code and the rest in o's, what is this web address?


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I'll have to dig for it. I know when I found it the first time I googled something about telemarketing and it came up. People would post xxx-xxx-xxxx keeps calling my home and they never leave a message, who is calling me. The reply would be the company name, address, and some other details. I don't remember if the site had anything of interest outside of the owner being able to trace calls.

I deleted my google search history a few weeks ago so that is of no help now. Off topic, if you log into google it can record all of your searches, even the bad ones. Not a bad idea to delete the database or turn off the feature.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

I have used http://whocalled.us/
You can just enter the phone # as a google search, usually I find a lot of similar comments and info for a #. The one you listed seems to belong to several different people, don't usually see that.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Ron google your number and you get the result, Groove Christian Camp


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Edit the number brings up a ton of results


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

I seen that already.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Could also be-

RENAISSANCE CUSTOM HOMES 1133 NW WALL ST SUITE 201 BEND OR 97701 (541) 000-0000


----------



## d-rez (May 16, 2007)

I got a call last Saturday, number showed up as 123.456.7890. Some guy with a THICK Indian accent on the other end saying he was from a consumer watch group and needed my bank info cuz someone took $750. When I questioned him, he just repeated "Don't you care about your money?" I knew it was an overseas scam but it still disturbed me. I checked both my banks, everything okay. What can you do....


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

d-rez said:


> I got a call last Saturday, number showed up as 123.456.7890. Some guy with a THICK Indian accent on the other end saying he was from a consumer watch group and needed my bank info cuz someone took $750. When I questioned him, he just repeated "Don't you care about your money?" I knew it was an overseas scam but it still disturbed me. I checked both my banks, everything okay. What can you do....


I had that happen once, I made it so I sounded concerned, as they asked questions I told them I had to go get the information, so please wait. Set the phone down for a couple minutes and watched TV, picked it back up and gave them false information. When they asked another question, again told them to please wait. Again gave them false info all the time thanking them for being so concerned. (Yeah, I'm a pri*k) 

Must have kept them on the phone for 8 to 10 minutes, waiting for me to get information four different times and never left the Lazy-Boy. Wife thought I was nuts, but had a good laugh. Hope they don't bomb my house........


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I remember awhile back that someone had put "Osama Bin Laden" as their name tagged to their phone number and at the time it was not illegal to do that. Not sure if it is now. I would assume it's easy to program your phone to have any digits come up that you request to have on for viewing.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

My wife has a friend, and when she calls from her cell phone it is all 9's across the caller ID.

When I see it is a unfamiliar number, at home, I answer with a business name, and they immediately say" Oh, I have the wrong number" and take your home number off the solicit list.


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

> Some guy with a THICK Indian accent on the other end saying he was from a consumer watch group and needed my bank info cuz someone took $750.


Actually you have to be very careful now. Id Thiefs can get software that will actually bring up a banks or credit card companies name and number on the caller id, But they will be sitting in their own home making the calls.


----------

